# 40ml Testosterone free for best video maker!!!!!



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 31, 2013)

hey guys..

as you know,now we wait 8-9 guys to make video how to inject *anabolic steroids*!

now *world-pharma.org* offer price 4 x 10ml *cypiobolic* or *enathbolic* to best video maker! So we all here will say who make BEST  video from that guys who will make video and I will give him a PRIZE!

what do you think..is it fair ?

Best-regards

Wp


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 1, 2013)

What is the criteria for best video?


----------



## The Prototype (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks WP. I'll make my video as soon as my test comes in.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 1, 2013)

can i win something


----------



## murf23 (Feb 1, 2013)

DAMMMMMM I wish I entered this


----------



## Laborer (Feb 1, 2013)

Can't wait to do vid!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 1, 2013)

everybody can do more different videos,and we all will say who win prize!!!OK? fair?


----------



## The Prototype (Feb 1, 2013)

I say you have to use AP to enter.


----------



## oliolz (Feb 1, 2013)

..wish i made a better video =P


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 1, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> What is the criteria for best video?



nice sterile shot so newbies can see..also show what you use,how you open vial,etc and maybe add little where you got it..


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 1, 2013)

You can't go wrong with this gear, clean and properly dosed. I have liked every product I have tried from WP.


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 1, 2013)

If I make an informative video, but inject olive oil into a piece of meat like chicken but if the video is very professional and bad ass would that be competative. Or do you want real gear into a real human body.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 1, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> nice sterile shot so newbies can see..also show what you use,how you open vial,etc and maybe add little where you got it..



I'm recruiting a nurse for a delt shot.   Should have it done this weekend


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 1, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I'm recruiting a nurse for a delt shot.   Should have it done this weekend



you are welcome!


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 1, 2013)

nm about the chicken, I have some thing WAY better up my sleave.. Making the video tomorrow.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 1, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> nm about the chicken, I have some thing WAY better up my sleave.. Making the video tomorrow.



I think this is for the people who got the special world-pharma promo.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 1, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I think this is for the people who got the special world-pharma promo.



big big true!


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 1, 2013)

well doesnt this suck... I just contacted my model to recieve her injection


----------



## independent (Feb 1, 2013)

Can I use real pharm grade gear or does it have to be and ugl like AP?


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 1, 2013)

I am true to this forum. So i will make my own video and not enter the contest. Stand by and watch a girl get injected with mast and deca.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 1, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Can I use real pharm grade gear or does it have to be and ugl like AP?



we got another WP hater again..dont know why..who sent you..i think i know who..


----------



## independent (Feb 2, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> we got another WP hater again..dont know why..who sent you..i think i know who..



I love ap gear since i found a supplier who sells it for half your price.


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 2, 2013)

part 1


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 2, 2013)

part 2


----------



## Tris10 (Feb 2, 2013)

Are you getting your tattoos removed chucky?


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 2, 2013)

I wish bro I was a dumb teen and regret almost all of them


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks for posting videos..how do you like gear,and all..any pip?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 3, 2013)

one more guy added!

*ontopthegame85*


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 3, 2013)

No pip at all,  just very smooth


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2013)

ive got this wrapped up


----------



## independent (Feb 3, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> one more guy added!
> 
> *ontopthegame85*



Great, another skinnyfat guy pinning gear.


----------



## WizarD.of.Oz (Feb 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Great, another skinnyfat guy pinning gear.




as opposed to u being...just fat?


----------



## independent (Feb 3, 2013)

WizarD.of.Oz said:


> as opposed to u being...just fat?



Im assuming your eddie. So negged.


----------



## WizarD.of.Oz (Feb 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im assuming your eddie. So negged.



1st Negz evarrr!! Here, i'll do u back - i know how u like it...u got too many greens anyways

i sure hope i'm not eddie, if so, somebody lied to me


----------



## WizarD.of.Oz (Feb 3, 2013)

nice, now im getting neg trained by fat guys - smells like fried chicken


----------



## independent (Feb 3, 2013)

WizarD.of.Oz said:


> 1st Negz evarrr!! Here, i'll do u back - i know how u like it...u got too many greens anyways
> 
> i sure hope i'm not eddie, if so, somebody lied to me



You repped me btw. If your not eddie ill rep you back.


----------



## WizarD.of.Oz (Feb 3, 2013)

lol! dammit, tryin to watch the SB at the same time!

nah man, i have no clue who this 'eddie' guy is - point me in his direction so i can neg him too


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 3, 2013)

why you guys post in my thread,open your thread and talk,please!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 4, 2013)

come on guys,post videos...


----------



## swollen (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh man, this is a sweet deal!, soon as my stuff arrives I'll do the best one, lol!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 4, 2013)

swollen said:


> Oh man, this is a sweet deal!, soon as my stuff arrives I'll do the best one, lol!



i am sure its will come this days.


----------



## Laborer (Feb 4, 2013)

As soon as mine gets here I will post up


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 4, 2013)

maybe today..


----------



## Laborer (Feb 4, 2013)

Mailman has been here and gone, I know it will show just being impatient.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 4, 2013)

Gotta admit I was mildly nervous filming the video haha. Never done that before hence the blood (heightened heart rate aka quicker blood flow). The gear flowed well and mild pip not much for prop in the delt. Had a fantastic workout 30min post injection.

Vote for me for that 40ml cyp


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 4, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> Gotta admit I was mildly nervous filming the video haha. Never done that before hence the blood (heightened heart rate aka quicker blood flow). The gear flowed well and mild pip not much for prop in the delt. Had a fantastic workout 30min post injection.
> 
> Vote for me for that 40ml cyp



thanks for video.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 4, 2013)

Looking forward to it


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 4, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Great, another skinnyfat guy pinning gear.



I'm skinny fat?

Thanks WP


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 5, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I'm skinny fat?
> 
> Thanks WP




you are welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 5, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> Gotta admit I was mildly nervous filming the video haha. Never done that before hence the blood (heightened heart rate aka quicker blood flow). The gear flowed well and mild pip not much for prop in the delt. Had a fantastic workout 30min post injection.
> 
> Vote for me for that 40ml cyp




man,you have full imbox so i cant pm you


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 5, 2013)

deleted a bunch. Go for it now bro


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 5, 2013)

hope today new videos come..


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hopefully I  het my dvd soon


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 7, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Hopefully I  het my dvd soon



i am sure you will!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2013)

should have vid tonigh

yay!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 7, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Hopefully I  het my dvd soon



It's for SWIM right?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 7, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> should have vid tonigh
> 
> yay!



cool,cant wait.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2013)

mrs kos wp vid - YouTube


----------



## Laborer (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is my vid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjQj_uJjAog&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 8, 2013)

no video kos..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2013)

one of these dudes had my video flagged


you people...wow


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 8, 2013)

shit..and now i cant watch and other guys..

maybe put it on some other pace like other guys did it..somebody is jelause again


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2013)

i only know how to load on you tube...oh well...guess they win


so pathetic


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 8, 2013)

now you see how hard is with me when i keep got guys who attack me all over internet talking wp is bad-scam,etc,hahah its life.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 8, 2013)

try again and give me link over pm so i can see


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2013)

i will reload and only you will have the link


----------



## Laborer (Feb 8, 2013)

Damnit just realized the sound is screwed up, anyways so far so good no pip what so ever.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 9, 2013)

any update friend?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 9, 2013)

any news on those 40ml???


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 9, 2013)

i need to wait that all guys post videos!


----------



## independent (Feb 9, 2013)

Im going to thailand next month for business, can i get your pharmacy address so i can buy some products from you?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 9, 2013)

I was supposed to have the nurse available this weekend, but this snow storm is ruining it.   I'm just going to do it myself.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 9, 2013)

http://youtu.be/wAyuBx8oo18


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2013)

comp trouble...new one tues


----------



## Laborer (Feb 9, 2013)

So far for me everything is great, no pip at all or any kind of soreness. 

So far treating me just like pharm grade test, thanks again wp


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 9, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> World Pharma - YouTube



great video,thanks.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 11, 2013)

Still waiting hopefully shows soon.will post vids on arrival


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 11, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Still waiting hopefully shows soon.will post vids on arrival



great..i cant wait!


----------



## Laborer (Feb 11, 2013)

Another shot today once again no pip


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 11, 2013)

Laborer said:


> Another shot today once again no pip



nice.make more videos..you make it on different way..more % you can win extras!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/59412419


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 12, 2013)

Are we just waiting for ontopofthegame now?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2013)

[video]http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=6a88472b30520fa98c992978605d3e  ab&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ironmagazineforums.com%2Fa  nabolic-zone%2F176072-40ml-testosterone-free-best-video-maker-3.html&v=1&libid=1360684248883&out=https%3A%2F%2Fv  imeo.com%2F59412419&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ironmagaz  ineforums.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D659142&tit  le=40ml%20Testosterone%20free%20for%20best%20video  %20maker!!!!!%20-%20Page%203&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fvimeo.com%2F59412419  &jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13606842609292[/video]dont know how to embed!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 12, 2013)

nice video...i like end when she show what she inject


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hopefully soon


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 13, 2013)

^hurry up already...


----------



## Laborer (Feb 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i only know how to load on you tube...oh well...guess they win
> 
> 
> so pathetic



Wow some people,
If I win I will split it with you bro

Fuck the haters!!


----------



## Laborer (Feb 14, 2013)

Now my vid has been flagged


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 14, 2013)

unbelievable...sabotage attempts


----------



## Laborer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bogus, had to be someone from here hating. I had vid only avail thru link, talk about some lil biznitches.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 15, 2013)

WORLD-PHARMA HAVE PLENTY HATERS HERE!...but now i think i will have more and more again...


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Feb 16, 2013)

have all the videos been posted? Who's the winner?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 16, 2013)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> have all the videos been posted? Who's the winner?



Still waiting for one more.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 16, 2013)

*i am sure not all post it...so we need to wait..i hope somebody can post all videos together so we can see winner,who is best guy!!!?*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

if they don't have vids up by now...they probly wont have vids up at all...I had time to buy a new computer and get you tube ratted on and load on another site...they got thye roids by now


----------



## Laborer (Feb 16, 2013)

I am gonna have to do another vid someone snitched on my old one also. What site you using to upload kos?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 16, 2013)

vimeo


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 16, 2013)

I just received AP product Friday. I'll post a video by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Z82 (Feb 16, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> WORLD-PHARMA HAVE PLENTY HATERS HERE!...but now i think i will have more and more again...





Youve gained my respect.  This was an awesome opportunity to those who participated. Very good of you WP.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 17, 2013)

My video was a fail I thought the camera was running the whole time while I injected I will simply make ano



ther one tomorrow


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 17, 2013)

yeah,make new one..that one is scared video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2013)

lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 17, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I just received AP product Friday. I'll post a video by the end of the weekend.



cool,please post it asap! make good one


----------



## Milwdude (Feb 17, 2013)

Thought the mask was kinda cool. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 17, 2013)

i am sure we got winner here!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/world-pharma/176975-hfo3-injection-video-world-pharma-contest.html

Thanks for fantastic video! i think admin need to save it..

HFO3 and W.P. Injection Video - YouTube


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks WP!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 18, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Thanks WP!



please post link here again so guys can see!


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 18, 2013)

No problem. Thanks again WP!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/world-pharma/176975-hfo3-injection-video-world-pharma-contest.html


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 18, 2013)

cool...


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 18, 2013)

Asia pharma is very smooth no pip very professional line of products.


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 18, 2013)

Very True^^^ No PIP, excellent quality and fast shipping.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 18, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Very True^^^ No PIP, excellent quality and fast shipping.



*nice to hear that from old BB user and guy who know what he talk,thanks for info!*


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^ OLD I am sure what WP means is "experienced" hahaha

HFO3 Injection Video for World Pharma ContestHFO3 Injection Video for World Pharma Contest


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 20, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> ^^^ OLD I am sure what WP means is "experienced" hahaha
> 
> HFO3 Injection Video for World Pharma ContestHFO3 Injection Video for World Pharma Contest



yeah man.


----------

